# [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv



## -Largo- (5. Februar 2014)

*[GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Hi,

ich suche für meine Wakü (Goldmine 2014) die perfekten Lüfter. Momentan habe ich die Enermax Cluster 120mm verbaut. Sie tun zwar ihren Dienst aber bei geschloßener Front geht die Wassertemp doch relativ an ihre grenzen.
Gekühlt werden soll ein Monsta Radi von Alphacool 240mm. Bohrungen der Lüfter sollten 120mm haben.
Momentan habe ich 3 Lüfter in die engere Auswahl genommen:

- Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex - 140mm



Drehzahl: 500 - 1.000 U/min
Airflow: 165 m³/h
Statischer Druck: 0,9 mmH2O


- be quiet! Lüfter Pure Wings 2 - 140mm



Lautstärke: 18,8 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 1.000 U/Min.
Fördervolumen: 103,43 m³/h
Luftdruck: 0,76 mm H2O

- Alpenföhn 140mm Wing Boost 2 Plus PWM-Lüfter

Lautstärke: max. 19,6 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 400 - 1.100 U/min
Fördervolumen: max. 109 m³/h

Die frage ist jetzt nur was mehr bringt Fördervolumen oder höherer Luftdruck? 
Wenn ihr mir da helfen könnt oder noch ein paar Lüfter kennt die evtl besser sind immer her damit.


----------



## XxmArKxX88 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Also ich ich glaube es kommt mehr auf den Druck an, vorallem bei den dicken Radis.
Und ich Würde eher 120er nehmen, die 140er dürften nen Stück über den Radi gucken und somit ein Bisschen Luftstrom verloren gehen. Die sollten eig immer so eng am Radi liegen das die Luft durch den Radi durch muss.

Bitte verbessern falls ich hier Müll erzähl


----------



## Stryke7 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Meine Empfehlung wären die eLoops von Blacknoise.  Das ist der leiseste Lüfter den ich kenne, und das Fördervolumen ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## rUdeBoy (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Die eLoops sind aber nur in einer Richtung zu empfehlen (ich meine saugend). In der anderen Richtung sollen die recht laut werden.

Ich selber verwende die Noiseblocker BlacksilentPRO und bin vollends zufrieden. Allerdings habe ich auch (nur) 60mm Radiatoren.


----------



## 9maddin9 (5. Februar 2014)

rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Die eLoops sind aber nur in einer Richtung zu empfehlen (ich meine saugend). In der anderen Richtung sollen die recht laut werden.



Sind die eloops nicht in der anderen Richtung leiser?!
Habe meine beiden eLoops als Gehäuselüfter an der Front rausblasend angebracht. 
Saugend fand ich sie lauter.


----------



## Thoriig (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Wenn bei eloops der rotor verdeckt sein soll müssen 10mm Abstand für silent eingehalten werden. ZB Abstandshalter verwenden.

Kenne keinen lüfter, der ein Druck und Volumen bei kleinen RPM liefert wie die eloops. Lassen sie sich auch gut bezahlen


----------



## Tommi1 (5. Februar 2014)

Der TS braucht 120et Lüfter, die mit Druck arbeiten.

Die 140er sollte er schnell vergessen in Verbindung mit nem 240 Radi (Grund wurde hier schon genannt.)

Deswegen fallen auch Prolimatech und auch die beQuiet auf alle Fälle weg.

Bezüglich was ausgewogenes würde mit da auch nur die Enermax T.B. Silence, Noisblocker Balack Silent, eLoop oder wenn es was lautet sein darf die Scythe Slip Stream einfallen. 
Letztere hätten genug Drück und Luftdurchsatz um den Monsta gut zu belüften.


----------



## -Largo- (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Hmm dann kommen die eloops wohl nicht in Frage weil abstand in meinem Gehäuse nicht möglich ist. Und ich will auf keinen Fall lauter werden. Momentan höre ich meine Lüfter überhaupt nicht. Sie laufen mit ca. 700U/min.
Die Lautstärke ist mit das wichtigste Kriterium. 
Wenn die 140mm Lüfter etwas drann vorbei gehen ist es nicht schlimm. 
Habe zu testzwecken einfach mal nen 140mm Corsair auf minimum (nicht hörbar) vor die beiden 120mm Enermaxx (laufender Zustand) gehalten und die Wassertemp ging direkt 2-3°C runter.
Deswegen sollten es denke ich mal auch 140er werden. Man merkt auch direkt den unterschied wenn man mal die Hand hinter den Radi hält. Vorher kam kaum spürbar Luft an und mit dem 140er hat man dann schon was gemerkt.


----------



## Tommi1 (5. Februar 2014)

Aber durch 140er verlierst Du wieder Drück im Radi.  Du wirst mit jedem Lüfter, den ich genannt habe, eine Verbesserung spüren ( Luft durch Radi, Temp) da die von Dir genutzten Lüftet fast keinen Druck haben.

Was kühlst Du überhaupt damit alles? 
Wenns nur CPU ist, dann kauf nen schmäleren Radi, der  ja weniger Druck braucht.

Wenn Du CPU und GPU kühlst, dann ist der eh Unterdimendioniert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*



-Largo- schrieb:


> Hmm dann kommen die eloops wohl nicht in Frage weil abstand in meinem Gehäuse nicht möglich ist. Und ich will auf keinen Fall lauter werden. Momentan höre ich meine Lüfter überhaupt nicht. Sie laufen mit ca. 700U/min.
> Die Lautstärke ist mit das wichtigste Kriterium.


 
Ich hab jetzt keinen Test zur Hand, aber für 700 rpm hast du schlichtweg den falschen Radi. Es sei denn, du magst die Platzprobleme.


----------



## -Largo- (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Ansich reicht der Radiator um alles zu Kühlen. CPU und Graka hängen da drann. 
Das einzige Problem das ich habe ist wenn ich die Front zu mache sprich die Blende davor Klippse geht die Wassertemp bei etwas längerem daddeln bis ca. 41,0°C.
Ist die Front nicht zu hab ich konstante 37,5°C. Der Airflow wird anscheinend doch sehr beeinflusst durch die Front. Möchte diese aber nicht bearbeiten.
Klemm ich nen 140er auf 700U/min. mit davor geht die Wassertemp beim daddeln bis auf ca. 35°C runter das würd mir ja schon reichen.
Enermax TB Silence kannste vergessen die hat meine Freundin auf ihrem Rechner aktuell vorm Radi und die sind nicht so prickelnd.
Leider finde ich keine Werte was den Druck angeht von den Enermax Cluster die ich mom verbaut habe damit man mal vergleichen kann.

Welche Noiseblocker Black Silent meinst du? Es gibt ja etliche. Hab mir gerade mal ein paar angeschaut aber die Werte die dort angegeben sind waren meines erachtens recht mies.
Lautstärke zwar gut aber 


Lautstärke: 15,4 dB(A)
Drehzahl: 1.500 U/Min
Airflow: 29,3 m³/h
Airflow ist ja mal echt mager. Ich bezweifle stark das die besser sein sollen.
Quelle: Caseking.de


----------



## Tommi1 (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

29,3 m³ stimmen auch nicht.

Schau mal bei Noiseblocker direkt.

Aber mehr wie Ratschläge geben kann ich nicht.
Wenn Du es mit 140er machen willst, dann mach es.

Ich kann Dir nur sagen, daß Dein Radi anscheinend nicht reicht, um leise die CPU und GPU zu kühlen.

Ich hab hier nen Watercool 420 (3x140 mm)Radi mit 3 x Enermax T.B.Silence manual laufen.
Die kühlen meinen 8350 und die 780 im Idle auf 28 Grad bei ner Wassertemp von 26 Grad (Lüfterumdrehung bei 540 U/min).
Unter Volllast komme ich auf eine Wassertemperatur von max 33 Grad (Lüfterumdrehungen bei 1200 U/min).

Wie gesagt, ich hab auch schon einiges durch und kann Dir nur Ratschläge geben.
Ob Du sie animmst oder nicht, ist Deine Sache.


----------



## -Largo- (6. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Ok besten Dank werd mal auf der Seite von NB nachforschen.


----------



## Markus_P (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Einer der beiden :

NB-eLoop®-Series 120 mm

NB-BlackSilent Pro 120mm

welche leiser betrieben und gleichzetig nen 65mm radi belüften können wäre ich neugirig 
(und wie ist das weil die ellops sollten ja 1 cm abstand haben .. wie ist das beim D900 unten ? wegen dem Gitter oder ist das egal?

vl testet das mal wer 

mfg Markus


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Die eLoops sind auf jeden Fall leiser ...


----------



## -Largo- (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Den Test werd ich übernehmen hab mir die eloops 1300rpm (12-2) nämlich gestern bestellt und werd sie mal vor den Radi klemmen.
Mal sehen was die so können.

Infos gibts dann in meinem Tagebuch "Goldmine"


----------



## Tommi1 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Hab mal vor längerer Zeit einen Test gemacht in Verbindung mit ner Corsair H100i

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco-136.html#post5101234


----------



## -Largo- (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Danke. Hast ja alles schön aufgeführt. Die Ergebnisse von Enermax kann ich nur bestätigen. 
Meine Enermax Cluster sind ja baugleich zu denen der TB Silence varianten was Flügel und Gehäusedesign angeht.
Bis 700U/min. nicht hörbar aber Kühlleistung fürn Radi der so dick ist wie meiner ist zwar jetzt nicht direkt schlecht aber auch nicht besonders gut.
Ich muss noch dabei sagen das meine Zimmertemperatur auch sehr hoch ist. 26°C ist standart....gute Dämmung. 
Im Idle bzw. nur bischen Filme gucken oder Inet Surfen schaff ich trotzdem unter 29°C zu bleiben bei 700U/min. am Radi.


----------



## Tommi1 (9. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Zu den Enermax:
Die haben aber als 140er bei nem Watercool Radi eine herrvoragende Kühlleistung.
Also da muss ich das Gegenteil behaupten.
Bei CPU und GPU WaKühlung komme ich auf 29° bei 24° Zimmertemp.
Da ist es einfach andersherrum.

Aber darum geht es ja hier nicht.


----------



## Fearofdeath (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

auxh ich würde die NB-eLoop empfehlen... sie sind sehr leise und trotzdem effektiv... halten neinen i7 4770k bei 4, 6ghz auf gute temperaturen


----------



## -Largo- (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Ok bei den 140er Varianten muss ich dir recht geben. Hab ja selber 2 auf dem Case meiner Freundin verbaut. 
Sind zwar die Enermax Vegas aber auch wieder baugleich mit den TB Silence. 
Sie schafft im Idle sogar unter 27°C bei minimalster Drehzahl mit der gleichen CPU und GPU die ich in meiner Goldmine verbaut habe.

Ich muss das toppen. Das geht mal gar nicht das ich mehr Wassertemp habe als sie....


----------



## Fearofdeath (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

da haste recht...  bau dir son suprventilator ein, woe im ocgh vodeo, glaub 38000umdrehungen... 2 davon und der pc schwebt inklusive zu guten temps xD


----------



## -Largo- (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

 Nette Idee aber die Lautstärke  Da brauch ich ja Ohrenstöpsel beim Arbeiten und den Rechner müsste ich an den Tisch Spaxxen damit der nicht wegfliegt


----------



## Fearofdeath (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

haha ja klar war n scherz... naja ev n gröserer radi? ich meine mehr fläche die wärme abgibt = niedrigere wassertemperatur...
odr ev wie es mein brunder gemacht hat, noch wo anderst im geheuse einen kleinen 120mm odr 140mm radiator verstecken und mit nem lüfter ausstatten


----------



## -Largo- (19. Februar 2014)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Die NB eLoops sind jetzt verbaut und haben schon mal Lautstärketechnisch einiges gebracht.
Genaueres steht im Goldminenthread von mir.

Please close


----------



## DomiBlack (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

da hast du völlig recht!


----------



## SpatteL (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: [GESUCHT] Die besten Lüfter für Radiatoren. Leise und effektiv*

Warum gräbst du einen fast 4 Jahre alten Thread wieder aus?


----------

